# Cloudy spot on cornea



## Ourboyadonis (10 mo ago)

I just noticed a small cloudy spot on my dogs eyeball he will be four and of course I’m freaking out especially after googling it any ideas without freaking me out more pls


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like the beginning of a cataract---did he ever get cortisone drops? That can precipitate cataracts.


----------



## Ourboyadonis (10 mo ago)

edelweiss said:


> Looks like the beginning of a cataract---did he ever get cortisone drops? That can precipitate cataracts.
> no cortisone drops He’s only 4 cataracts I thought he’d have to be older? I’ve been reading about iris cysts and cholesterol deposits but I will call vet tomorrow


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Some are born w/cataracts although it is rare. Good to see a good vet ophthalmologist. Our boy has an up-coming appt. this Thurs. It sometimes takes a while to get in to see a board-certified one so sooner better than later would be good.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If you know your breeder it would be good to contact him/her to see if it might be genetic and if your pup had siblings I would also check w/them to see if they have this condition as it can be genetic.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

On the other hand, if it is on the surface, it may be corneal dystrophy. One of my dogs had those many years ago. It was a deposit of cholesterol. I saw a vet ophthalmologist who said they were not serious but there was not much to do about them. That was in the 1980s so things may have changed. My dog's disappeared, which was surprising.

Probably check with your vet and see if a referral to a specialist is in order.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I learned so much from that little dog's care. She belied the idea that mixes are healthier than purebreds. Lol But she lived to be over 17.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, looks like cataracts although since your baby is younger can it possibly be a eye ulcer? Does he/she blink a lot? If so it could lean to a eye ulcer. My cat had an eye ulcer and was treated easily. eye drops took care of it. But it looks alittle large. Definitely a eye appointment will help, help all goes well for your baby!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Cataracts affect the lens of the eye, which is not on the surface but is inside the eye, beyond the pupil.


----------



## Eli’s mom (Jul 20, 2021)

Ourboyadonis said:


> I just noticed a small cloudy spot on my dogs eyeball he will be four and of course I’m freaking out especially after googling it any ideas without freaking me out more pls
> View attachment 276096
> 
> View attachment 276095





mss said:


> Cataracts affect the lens of the eye, which is not on the surface but is inside the eye, beyond the pupil.


It’s a beginning cataract. My Maltese has one and 2 out of 3 of my doxies have them.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He said the spot was _on_ his dog's eyeball. Cataracts are not on the surface of the eye. They are inside. I have had two and had the surgery. They take out the lens and usually put an artificial one in.


----------

